# Older Peak MaxaBeam MBS 410



## kingmlg (Sep 20, 2014)

I have an old MBS 410 searchlight. It came with a nicad battery and charger.
The battery is missing but the charger and connecting cord is still there.
I don't know if the light works or not. Can anyone give me an idea of the
value light? Any input would be welcome. Thanks in advance. Larry


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 21, 2014)

You can test the light very simply. Pinout for the connecting cord is available online. Just give her 12v @ 4A minimum and see if she fires up.... if so, value goes up. If not, simple bulb replacement could easily do it. After that.... If it's in good shape, there are ppl that buy them for around 250-500 usd. If it fails, good for parts, espc if reflector is in good shape.... I'd be interested either way depending on price/condition.


----------



## kingmlg (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info Fritz. I'm new to CPF and this is my first post. The peak website has 
the pin outs as 1,2 at 12v and 3,4 negative. Is that 12v from the same source or two separate 
12v supply's. The light itself is in very good condition. The guy who bought only used it 
a couple of times. It sat in the case for years and the battery disappeared.

I only have one post so I can't post attachments or send PM's. I'll have to make a couple more post's
to do so. I don't know if I can receive pm's yet. Again, thank you for the information, Larry


----------



## BVH (Sep 23, 2014)

Use only a single source. I don't know why they parallelled the input wires other than they are very small gauge inside - 18 AWG or maybe even 20 AWG.


----------



## Echo63 (Sep 23, 2014)

BVH said:


> Use only a single source. I don't know why they parallelled the input wires other than they are very small gauge inside - 18 AWG or maybe even 20 AWG.


My guess would be redundancy - one connector may have a bad contact, but its u likely two will at the same time


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 24, 2014)

Both are correct, as well as 2 thinner wires allowed for more flexibility in a coiled cord.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

FRITZHID said:


> Just give her 12v @ 4A minimum and see if she fires up....



Your light, even an older model, will draw significantly more than 4A, especially right at start up. Older versions have a 75W High, so they will draw ~7A on high taking into account inefficiencies, and 9-10A very briefly just as you turn it on. The light will need at least 10V to turn on and run and should not be supplied >14V. Depending on the age of your light supplying >14V could cause damage to the circuitry. 

Feel free to reach out to me through the forums or directly via e-mail ([email protected]) with any other questions you may have.

Congrats on your first Maxa Beam.


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 24, 2014)

^^^^ yeah, what the PB guys says. Lol
Idk, I've fired my gen 2 a few times with my 4A power supply for testing but usually run it on my Lipo


----------



## kingmlg (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the info. I hooked it up with supply lines in parallel and it works fine. 
Sure is bright


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 24, 2014)

Wtg! You've got a maxabeam! Wanna sell it? Lol


----------

